# Edit my photo - Fun challenge



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

Very pleased with this outcome and after my edit, I will be printing this out and hanging it on my wall.


Camera: Nikon D4
Lens: 24-70 2.8
Shutter: 30sec
Aperture: f16
iso: 50
Focal: 24mm
Filter: Two filters, .6 and .9
Tripod: Manfrotto 055XPROB
Head: 498RC4
Location: Shenango Lake


Post what program you used, what settings you applied, and anything else you can think of.

Heres the Digital Negative.
seanscarmack.com/images/download/20140615-126.dng

Heres a preview




I won't post my edit till later, want to give some of you guys a chance to vision it yourself.


Edit....

Here's my edit


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

We have three downloads so far. After lunch bump.


----------



## paulvgmip (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is my take on it used Photoshop and Photoshop Raw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



boosted the exposure, contrast, highlights, shadows, whites and blacks. Increased the saturation and did a split tone, top slight orange and bottom slightly blue. Then finally sharpened the image just a tad.


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I never really do this kind of thing, but here is mine. It is ridiculously overdone, but is still very natural looking


----------



## D7K (Jun 16, 2014)

PhotoShop..... Seems I prefer to take and edit myself - I cannot invest myself in just the editing part  Was a change though..



Edit: - Exposure comp, Slight fill, Saturated yellow/red, dropped in blue slightly.  Slight contrast and RGB Curve edit.  Tweaked levels.  I think that was all..


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 16, 2014)

Edits in LR:
* straightened horizon
* pano crop (there's enough resolution here, I'd actually consider two 20x30 panels, or equivalent)
* temp warmed a bit
* blacks -5
* vibrance +31
* darks boosted a bit
* aqua hue +9
* blue hue +38
* sharpened


----------



## cici_rupert9 (Jun 16, 2014)

I kind of enjoyed the darker factor.


----------



## leeroix (Jun 16, 2014)

was bored at work&#8230;  Adobe RAW and Photoshop. a bunch of settings and adjustments.


20140615-126-2 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 16, 2014)

This was fairly quick and frankly needs a bit more fussing.  I usually use Aperture for everything but I used Photoshop with the Nik Vivezza plug-in to do this one.  

Mostly what you'll noticed is that I slightly saturated just the red channel to create a stronger red/blue contrast (loved the blue already so I didn't need to do anything with that.)  Vivezzo works (like most Nik software) by allowing you to drop "bugs" on the image.  A bug is a control point that has lots of little arms on it... each arm controls some adjustment (brightness, saturation, etc. etc.)  You do get to control the size (radius) of the bug.  The changes you apply are applied within the inside of that circular region but then feathered out gradually so that by the time you get outside the control area, there's no change beyond the borders of the bug at all.  In other words... you get to control "regional" adjustments within the image rather than having to globally adjust an image.  I placed three "bugs" along the horizon... the center one being a bit larger than the outside two, linked them together (you can "group" bugs) and this allowed me to control adjustments in that region in a way that I find to be a bit less cumbersome than having to create masks in photoshop.

This was a bit of fun for me as usually I'd just do this in Aperture and do "brush on" adjustments with my Wacom tablet and stylus.  

Anyway, here it is.  I did notice that as I drove up saturation on the red channel, that a hot-spot appears on the lake which was a bit blotchy.  I was trying to diminish that effect somewhat.  I did, but I was a bit too hasty with it and could have done a much better job with a bit more time.

Here's the image:



Incidentally... I had thought about cropping, but felt the foreground needed to be "grounded" with a bit of beach and I didn't like any of the crops.  So I decided to skip the crop.

I also toyed with a set of control bugs along the beach to boost up the exposure just a tiny bit in that region -- and while I didn't post that version (ran out of time), I did like what I was starting to see.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2014)

I can't play because my ball, bat and glove aren't made by Adobe.


----------



## D7K (Jun 16, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I can't play because my ball, bat and glove aren't made by Adobe.



There's always Darkroom on Linux, Rawtherapee and a few others, Gimp is useful if not much less user friendly... 

But that comment did make me laugh


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2014)

D7K said:


> There's always Darkroom on Linux,.....



No got.



D7K said:


> ...Rawtherapee and a few others, Gimp is useful if not much less user friendly...
> 
> ...




Neither of which are compatible with .DNG.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

We have some good edits in here. I think everyone can learn a great deal when everyone edits the same photo and can see the crazy differences. 

Maybe we should have a weekly RAW edit?

I'll post mine in the morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acparsons (Jun 16, 2014)

There is some dirt on your sensor, I found many spots.


----------



## paulvgmip (Jun 16, 2014)

I like the idea, Sscarmack maybe we can vote on best edit, and winner gets to post their raw file to process for the next week.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

acparsons said:


> There is some dirt on your sensor, I found many spots.



Yeah I noticed that too. Only bad part about shooting at f16-22. Pulls ALL the dirt out. 

I've cleaned it a couple times myself but I just can't get it all the way clean. I may have to look into a "professional" or send it back. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

paulvgmip said:


> I like the idea, Sscarmack maybe we can vote on best edit, and winner gets to post their raw file to process for the next week.



Exactly! Now that's a good idea.

We can accept like 10 edits or 20 or how ever many show up for that week and then have everyone vote for a winner so it's fair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulvgmip (Jun 16, 2014)

While lets get voting! Haha  not voting for ourselfs though!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

We can post new RAWS on Monday. Give it to Wednesday to edit? Vote till Friday? Announced the winner. Winner has the weekend to shoot and upload by Monday?

If winner can't take a photo he must forfeit to runner up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 16, 2014)

Not sure what everyone else downloaded there, totally different image than the one I got. Are you all sure you clicked the right link ??




Danny.


----------



## paulvgmip (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds like a Plan!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

HAHAHAHA. Now that's funny. Awesome edit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (Jun 16, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Not sure what everyone else downloaded there, totally different image than the one I got. Are you all sure you clicked the right link ??  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=77067"/>  Danny.



Ha cool edit !


----------



## annamaria (Jun 16, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I can't play because my ball, bat and glove aren't made by Adobe.



Hey sparky loved your comment hehehehe


----------



## Life (Jun 16, 2014)

I wanted to do something nobody else did yet. XD. That being said, I brighten'd, added tilt shift. Distorted, reduced sat, blurred, Deepen'd, added a nuke... This was just a fun one. I'll post a more realistic edit after everyone got to see this


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jun 17, 2014)

Just a zip through Ps


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2014)

Can somebody please run it through a trial version of Photomatix, and post it with a big, huge TRIAL VERSION splashed right across the river part of the shot? Thanks in advance.


----------



## D7K (Jun 17, 2014)

Life said:


> I wanted to do something nobody else did yet. XD. That being said, I brighten'd, added tilt shift. Distorted, reduced sat, blurred, Deepen'd, *added a nuke*... This was just a fun one. I'll post a more realistic edit after everyone got to see this



Haha Yeah, you know, standard Photoshop stuff..


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2014)

I went with my Jimi Hendrix impersonation, the Purple Haze look...



slight rotate CW, small crop, spotted out a few dust bunnies, went for more of a sunrise look.


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 17, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I went with my Jimi Hendrix impersonation, the Purple Haze look...
> 
> View attachment 77097
> 
> slight rotate CW, small crop, spotted out a few dust bunnies, went for more of a sunrise look.



Could have gone with purple rain by Princess or ....... Voodoo Chile by the master !! 

Danny.


----------



## a_auger (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's my attempt in LR5:





Added lens profile and removed spots (Yeah, there were a few...), leveled horizon, and 16x9 crop, great for wallpapers! Played around with exposure, saturation and brought the shadows up. Kicked the oranges and the blues up a little and did a brush selection of the greens and brought those up too. Added a grad filter to brighten up the sky a little, and that's about it!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2014)

Drumroll pleaseeeeee.

Lightroom5

View attachment 77121

Temp: 4350
Tint: +18
Exposure -.55
Contrast +33
Highlights -86
Shadows +43
Whites +71
Blacks 0
Clarity +4
Vibrance +3
Saturation 0

Graduated Filter (Land to water)
Temp 98
Tint 81
Exposure +.34
Contrast 0
Highlights +100
Shadows +49
Clarity +63
Saturation +17

Luminance
Red 0
Orange -1
Yellow -3
Green +6
Aqua +20
Blue +5
Purple 0
Magenta 0

Split Toning
Highlights
Hue 74
Sat 9

Shadows
Hue 0
Sat 7

Lens Corrections
Profile Correction


----------



## D7K (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice - It's unfair you win your own challenge


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2014)

D7K said:


> Nice - It's unfair you win your own challenge



Ehhhhh, that Nuke one was pretty cool haha


----------



## Life (Jun 17, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> D7K said:
> 
> 
> > Nice - It's unfair you win your own challenge
> ...


Haha thanks. I was tempted to add a shockwave, and ripple the water. Maybe even blow over some trees, but I didn't want to over do it  Nice edit btw, but maybe consider lightening up the tree to the left. For a more natural image it is too dark. My 2 cents


----------



## Life (Jun 17, 2014)

D7K said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to do something nobody else did yet. XD. That being said, I brighten'd, added tilt shift. Distorted, reduced sat, blurred, Deepen'd, *added a nuke*... This was just a fun one. I'll post a more realistic edit after everyone got to see this
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Life (Jun 18, 2014)

Voting time.. or?


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 18, 2014)

Do we need a mod to approve this or???


----------



## mishele (Jun 18, 2014)

You can setup your own vote threads...If that was the question.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry, I was distracted by your avatar. What did you say again??? haha


----------



## Life (Jun 18, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Sorry, I was distracted by your avatar. What did you say again??? haha


 You and me both  I can setup a voting thread in a bit if you would like? I've had tons of experience from other forums so..


----------

